# nettoyage clavier



## pomdapi72 (5 Avril 2009)

bonsoir à tous,
je ne sais pas si je suis sur le bon menu. 
J'avais lu quelque part, un jour, quelqu'un demander des conseils pour nettoyer son beau clavier blanc qui était devenu cra-cra.
Une des solutions indiquées me semblait bien compliquée : enlever toutes les touches après avoir photographié le clavier pour les remettre en place au bon endroit.
Vous achetez chez un opticien un chiffon de nettoyage lunettes en *microfibres*.
Vous éteignez votre Mac et vous frottez chaque touche avec votre petit chiffon. (sans produit ni humidité)
Je viens de le faire, mon clavier est tout beau tout neuf !
voilou!


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Avril 2009)

Bonsoir

(Effectivement, on n'est pas dans la bonne rubrique.)

Les claviers réellement sales ne peuvent pas se contenter d'un petit coup de chiffon. C'est vraiment insuffisant lorsque des salissures se sont collées sur les faces latérales des touches ou sont tombées en-dessous.

En ce qui me concerne, mon beau clavier blanc garde les traces des activités survenues à proximité immédiate des mois durant. À la longue, on finit par deviner la couleur des cheveux de ceux qui l'ont utilisé, ainsi que la composition des encas que ces derniers ont pris à côté (ou dessus).

Pour le nettoyer, un démontage complet des touches est alors vraiment nécessaire... Voire même un dévissage du fond, pour éliminer les miettes récalcitrantes.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Comme on est dans customization, tu mettras des touches noirs nah .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2009)

Je nettoie mon clavier blanc avec le même produit que j'utilise pour l'écran et la coque de mon iMac : iKlear.

Je vaporise le produit sur le chiffon et je frotte les touches avec.


----------



## marctiger (7 Avril 2009)

Et l'huile de coude alors ? Bande de paresseux !


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Avril 2009)

marctiger a dit:


> Et l'huile de coude alors ? Bande de paresseux !


Ca va pas ta tête :mouais: y'a le lave-vaisselle qui va bien


----------



## marctiger (8 Avril 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ca va pas ta tête&#8230; :mouais: y'a le lave-vaisselle qui va bien&#8230;



Y'en a même qui prendraient leur bain avec leur Mac !


----------



## zep3 (9 Avril 2009)

moi je le nettoie pas, c'est ça la custo, un clavier bien sale avec des taches de toutes les couleurs


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Avril 2009)

zep3 a dit:


> moi je le nettoie pas, c'est ça la custo, un clavier bien sale avec des taches de toutes les couleurs


Bon alors, finalement la discussion est dans la bonne rubrique.


----------

